# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Fıkralar, Mizah ve Müzik >  Kriz sonrası şirket logoları

## bozok

*kriz sonrası şirket logoları*




tuna3543 açtı





İşi küçültür. 

peacertr yaptı




bosvelt_rosicky yaptı 



kadir366 yaptı



zoto yaptı



tabiki önce altyapı çalışmaları.. 

İkdaş "tayyip ile arkadaş" 

knum__ yaptı



bir zamanlar "alfa romeo" idi.. artık ustasıyla beraber milano oto sanayide  :Frown: ( 

katarock yaptı


*bobiler.org / 26.12.2008*

----------


## bozok

verildise sorry pek bakmadim ama verildinide sanmiorumm 

çakma adidas style .d 

ovidius yaptı



durgunluk kia'yıda vurur 

ufpin yaptı



sonunda yerli rize çayımızı da incülüzler satın alır... 

hanzoo yaptı



ahmer88 yaptı



daha önce yapılmışsa bilmeyorum :s 

fatyh yaptı



öncekinden biraz daha yaratıcı oldu sanki.. 

themisfits yaptı



deathrow yaptı



İlk monte.siftahı yapıyoree. 


gittigidiyor. 



*27.12.2008 / bobiler.örg*

----------


## bozok

m64 yaptı




okytay yaptı



rrrda yaptı



rrrda yaptı



knum__ yaptı


onikiorta


onikiortaliharitametoddefteri yaptı





benzer ya da yakın akraba var ise affola. 

üşenilmiyor önce elde daha sonra ai de çiziliyor. 

bencebmc yaptı



*28.12.2008 / bobiler.örg*

----------


## bozok

*bobiler.org*

----------

